
Ask HN: Suggestions for self / non-YouTube video hosting? - hedora
I’d like to host a few videos somewhere (probably 10’s of GB; 10’s of viewers).  I don’t want to use YouTube.  Is there some simple open web, or other decentralized solution for this?   (I’m counting running my own web server as “decentralized” for these purposes.)
======
theandrewbailey
Vimeo

BitChute

------
krapp
peertube?

